# Custom Feral Cat Houses!



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

These are pretty nice. 
CUSTOM CAT HOUSES

they can come heated and with custom add ons!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Ooooooooh....I like the last one, looks like it could hold lots of kitties. But darn...they all look soooooo cute!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I think these could also work indoors, with the right decor.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yep! I could see these being transitioned easily to an indoor environment! !


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

What a great idea, what cat wouldn't love to live in one of these.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

They said on the website they can customize them to be heated too. That's a wonderful plus esp in the snowy climates


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

wow.....those are fancy looking.

all I have is a dog igloo on my front porch. for the winter time it is filled with straw and it has soft bed so I can put the food on it so kitty can eat inside the igloo.


----------

